# Carbon Scrubber



## Dr Marijane (Jan 2, 2007)

hey,
I was on your site today and found a carbon scrubber, but now I can't find it. I found the one at Plantet skunk which is different from the other one you had posted here. Any direction you can give would be appreciated.


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Jan 2, 2007)

I think this is what your looking for.. https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/3993-smells.html


----------



## mogie (Jan 2, 2007)

Ozonators can make the smell of even SMELLY strains like Mikado and Romulan practically unnoticeable, unless resin glands are broken by your movements within the grow area. Place the ozonator units in the exhaust line or area or within the grow area itself, above an air circulation or intake/exhaust duct or fan. Purchase a timer to run continuously, except for 30 minutes before and during your scheduled maintenance times. Ozone has a half life of 30 minutes. You may notice a hospital type smell, if ozone levels get higher. Nothing dangerous, but reduced by the use of a timer in the aforementioned fashion. For true stealth, additional ozonators placed in the exhaust line or outside the grow area will take care of any escaping terpenes that have not been oxidized within the garden itself. Larger output inline corona ozonators are preferable for larger vented areas. There are many different sizes for different space requirements, buy the rappropriate size for your area! 

Air Tiger up to 5000 cubic feet 
Uvonair Junior up to 1000 cubic feet 
Uvonair(standard) up to 3000 cubic feet 
Uvonair Plus up to 5000 cubic feet 

They use UV light to produce ozone and require simple monthly cleaning to keep them in top working condition.They are designed to be safe commercial, office and residential use. They come with an ozone detection card to verify maximum ozone levels and your safety. 


*UV type ozonator maintenance* 

The UV bulb gets coated with dust, which reduces the amount of light emitted and therefore the amount of ozone produced. The bulb should be cleaned at least monthly to maintain peak performance. If you have never cleaned your bulb, you are diminishing the unit's effectiveness and will be surprised with the improvement in odor control afterwards. 

Nietzsche Notes 
A note about UV Ozone Generators 
If you must treat the air inside the grow room due to room leaks/smell seepage it is preferable to use a UV ozone generator. UV ozonators using a frequency of 185nm (approx) do not produce nitric acid as a by-product like corona discharge ozonators do. Thus corona discharge ozone generators should only be used in the exhaust system. If using a UV ogzone generator to treat the air inside the room this could damage your plants if the concentration is too high. I also suggest putting it in the air intake so to allow some time for the Ozone to mix with the air and also not to creat a hot spot right next to the ozone machine.


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Jan 2, 2007)

here is the link. don't forget to leave the guy some rep lol

LINK: https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/2758-carbon-scrubber.html


----------



## Dr Marijane (Jan 2, 2007)

AllMeatNoPotato said:


> here is the link. don't forget to leave the guy some rep lol
> 
> LINK: https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/2758-carbon-scrubber.html


Thanks! And i'll be sure to to leave the guy some rep! lol


----------



## Dr Marijane (Jan 2, 2007)

Wrong one! That's the one at planet skunk. The one I was looking for I just found. Thanks for the help though, most appreciated!

Ryoko Builds a DIY Activated Carbon Filter - 30 Minutes, $30 Dollars - The Garden's Cure


----------

